

Counting Pull-ups  - MartyCostelow

Thanks for the lesson on how to get better in doing pull-ups. When done in tandem with the other timed exercises, and a GPS run this is where the calculus comes in and the sand bags go out!
======
rhlowe
I don't understand this

